# Report: Nike recalls SUMO2 drivers



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

www.espn/golf.com said:


> Nike Golf will recall its new, square-shaped Nike Sumo2 driver due to what it calls an "unauthorized manufacturing variance." According to sources, Nike is instructing retailers to remove the driver from shelves "immediately" and begin returning them to the company. Individual golfers will be able to return their current Sumo2 driver for a new, conforming model starting March 26.
> 
> In a memorandum sent to Nike's golf professionals and retailers, company president Bob Wood said, "The CT of a number of drivers fell out of our approved engineering specifications. While the result of this variance is an additional distance benefit of only one to two yards, it lies outside of the parameters as established by the USGA."
> 
> ...


Now's the time to buy..


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

and i thought i was just compressing the ball better when i tested that driver lol


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I should be interesting to see how many current owners actually return their drivers.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I was thinking that same thing! I mean if I had the "special" driver I highly doubt I'd return it to the store for a replacement. Instead I would probably buy another one that conforms the the rules and use it during competition then have the "special" driver to use for fun... 

(or sell on eBay in a few months)


----------

